# Frost Drive - with a few mods



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 5, 2019)

Just finished my Frost Drive.  Love the range of tones.  I moved the SYM/ASYM switch to the front panel, replaced 2 of the diodes with LEDs (green, of course) and added an HCC (Harmonic Content & Compression) control.  The stomp switch lights up green, in keeping with the color scheme.  Stomp switch from Tayda, enclosure from Small Bear, knobs from Mammoth.  The gold anodized knobs are pretty, but the index marks should be black for more contrast. With the toggle switch down and the HCC knob full CW, it has the standard TS symmetrical Si diode clipping.  With the toggle switch in the middle position, the clipping is one Si diode and one LED.  The HCC pot varies how much clipping occurs with the Si diode.  With the toggle switch up, the clipping is a pair of LEDs.  Very fat tone in this position.  Clean drive is attainable with the toggle switch down, HCC full CCW and the DRIVE backed off.  The MID control was rewired as described in this thread. The Frost is a great OD in it's own right, the added switch and pot provide another layer of tones.

I'll post a detailed description of the mods in the Modifications forum.


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 5, 2019)

i’ve never built one of those... I need to try one..


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 5, 2019)

Looks great CDB !

I bet it sounds great with the Mod's ya done , can't wait to see whatcha done on the inside...great work !

Mike


----------



## Barry (Oct 5, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 5, 2019)

Really useful and cool mod, Chuck! Looks awesome, too!


----------



## music6000 (Oct 6, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Just finished my Frost Drive.  Love the range of tones.  I moved the SYM/ASYM switch to the front panel, replaced 2 of the diodes with LEDs (green, of course) and added a COMPRESSION control.  The stomp switch lights up green, in keeping with the color scheme.  Stomp switch from Tayda, enclosure from Small Bear, knobs from Mammoth.  The gold anodized knobs are pretty, but the index marks should be black for more contrast. With the toggle switch down and the COMPRESSION knob full CW, it has the standard TS symmetrical Si diode clipping.  With the toggle switch in the middle position, the clipping is one Si diode and one LED.  The COMPRESSION pot varies how much clipping occurs with the Si diode.  With the toggle switch up, the clipping is a pair of LEDs.  Very fat tone in this position.  Clean drive is attainable with the toggle switch down, COMPRESSION full CCW and the DRIVE backed off.  MID control was rewired as described in this thread. The Frost is a great OD in it's own right, the added switch and pot provide another layer of tones.
> 
> I'll post a detailed description of the mods in the Modifications forum.
> 
> ...


My M800 is the same type knob in Copper & had White Index.
Stuck the Staedtler knife in the groove and the white just flicks out.
Use a Good quality Black marker pen & Fill in the Groove a couple of times.
Wipe of excess with a Q-tip with a little Thinners on it.






						M800 Overdrive
					

Awesome JCM800 Emulation !!! All the Trimmers were adjusted to 4.5v & it was meh, 4.75, 5v, 5.25v & 5.5v, Louder with no Gain! Old School, Strummed a Chord & tuned each Trimmer by ear. Critical Trimmer is the Tone trimmer, This effects overall EQ & gives it the Power of The JCM800 sizzle! The...




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## ErickPulido (Oct 7, 2019)

Where did you find the dual c10k for the mids?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 7, 2019)

I didn't.  I subbed a dual C100K.  Read this and this.


----------



## ErickPulido (Oct 7, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I didn't.  I subbed a dual C100K.  Read this and this.


Already did, your build is really great, congrats, and thanks for all the info


----------

